# Oak Hill Lane Cellars



## rrawhide (Jan 16, 2011)

morn' all

We have about 50 vines coming up our driveway and a couple of other places SO started pruning this week. Got about 1/3 done and it is FUN for us ol' timers. Talking to the vines and figuring out what to cut and what to leave is fun. This will be the 3rd year for these vines and most of them are looking good. Had a few grapes last year but the birds got 'em. Will net this year. They are mainly merlot and syrah from cuttings. Will post pictures later. We are about 1100 feet elevation. 

THEN, comes Hill House Vineyard in a couple of months. I think that we are going to cut some out and graft over 60 vines to a cabernet and 25 vines to a toraldigo - which is like a cab on steriods.

let you know more later.

have a good spring all!!!

rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2011)

Spring! whats that......?

Seems like so far away ATM!

Keep us posted on your new steroid based vines!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

So Rick this is the name for your Wine Cellar and the start of a new winery? Pretty cool! I really enjoy following the theads you guys have going tracking the progress and whats going on! I look forward to your stories. Wasn't that you that had the big rattle snake last year?


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Dan

This has always been the name of my little thing. Hill House Vineyards is the one that we took over last year and picked over 4000#. Then the grapes come down to Oak Hill for processing. There are threads for oakhill too.

Yep, twas me, with the snake. Price of country living. Killed 3 last year and wonder how many there really was that we did not see. hummmmmmmm!!!

Got the corks in too! for Oak Hill and Hill House -so ready to go.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 16, 2011)

sounds wonderful.....we will be a few months behind you.....the best thing about talking to the vines is the silence they offer back...nothing but truth in them


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah but I bet the minute you turn your back they........ hehehe


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 16, 2011)

and they do it well, Wade!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2011)

It is just cranking up winter over here! It is expected to be the coldest night yet here at about 5 below. Have fun pruning and thinking about all of us freezing our donkies off.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2011)

Ever eat any of them rattlers buddy? They taste might fine deep fried like chicken.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 16, 2011)

We had a pizza shop in town many years ago and they advertised if you bring it in we will make a pizza out of it. We took in a rattler once and he did skin it; cleaned it and fried it and put it on the pizza. Was not too bad and it did taste like a skinny long chicken!!! We also had a mountain oyster pizza one time too!!!!


----------



## DBell (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a major soft spot for pizza! But mountain oyster pizza...



.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Fortunately we don't have any poisonous snakes within 40 miles of here. I hate snakes of all kinds.


----------

